# 2021 gear purchase



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

What did you guys get this year for gear? Here’s my purchases.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I bought way too much gear again this year, big surprise but i sold most of it so i guess i'm back to square one.


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

I purchased two guitars this year: a MusicMan Axis from a forum member in May, and a Gibson SG last week on Kijiji.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm afraid my list would be embarrassingly long. Seems I was quite fickle in 2021. Best purchase was an Ebony 2021 Les Paul Custom.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I nabbed a Sterling AX40 and a GFS Heavy Duty Trem for it.....and that's it. I sold a couple of guitars and other items (more to come...or go...maybe).

For my 50th, I got a Solo Flying V kit and an electronic drum kit.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

70's Tele Custom partscaster build
American Original 60's Jazzmaster
Taylor 314CE
American Original 50's Stratocaster
Mojotone 63 Vibroverb kit


----------



## Doctor Cheese (Oct 16, 2021)

GFI Cabzeus
JCR Studio Reamper
IdiotBox D4
Some blank panels to cover up the open holes in my eurorack lunchbox

The year is not over yet.
Boxing Day sales...?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)

A paire of Sennheiser E906










A pair of Tama MS756LBK










Redseven lil'wave 200th anniversary edition










And those two I bought but didn't received yet:

TC SCF









Chase Tone preamp


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Counting it up, I bought nine guitars this year.... damn!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A Pono eight string ukulele, Godin bass, a StringTech, and Laney Cub10, that’s about it. Times are hard.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I had an extremely light year for buying, and most of it I sold again. 
the first one was technically the end of last year. 
tuxedo Princeton
orange th100 
lp studio 
ceriatone hrm with 112 cab and cerialator 
some pedals of some sort. 
that may be it… i Had house guests here from Nov until the end of august so I had less time to use my music room this year.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I was surprised by my constant activity this year.

Bought and sold 3 guitars (including my first guitar), bought enough parts for 3 complete Partscasters, bought tube amps x 2 plus a quarter stack.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow, just looked at my Reverb purchases.... A lot of gear has come, some stayed, and gone. Add in GC deals and it gets pretty silly.
This 1964 SG restoration project was how my year started and it's a keeper;








It was a poorly converted SG special. I put in some mid 60's T tops, refretted it, fixed the pickup routes, got a tailpiece and custom cut plastics from Mojoaxe and now it's probably the best solid body electric I've ever owned. Such a sweet guitar. I have also ditched the Grovers in favour of some aged nickel Gotoh 510 1:18 tuners. They are a bit lighter and, even though are modern, look way better and performance is 100 times better.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

If my spreadsheet is correct, I sold 21 guitars this year. I think I bought 30.


----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

I plead the 5th


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

I think I bought 1 guitar and 1 amp... a Les Paul and a brownface Princeton.

Maybe a pedal or two?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

2021 ain't over yet and there's a National metal body buscuit reso that kinda got my attention.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> If my spreadsheet is correct, I sold 21 guitars this year. I think I bought 30.


Do we have the winner here folks?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


> Do we have the winner here folks?


The fact that a spread sheet is required takes it to another level.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was just about to say I didn't buy a damn thing, not even strings. And that's because I was thinking about guitar stuff.

However, I did buy a Korg Volca FM, and also bought a little Eurorack phaser from L&M, whose brand/provenance is unknown.

So there you go. No guitar stuff, a little bit of synth stuff.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Wardo said:


> 2021 ain't over yet and there's a National metal body buscuit reso that kinda got my attention.


I love mine


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Sold a bunch of stuff and bought a bunch of stuff. Almost all my amps are new this year... 

Trinity Plexi MKII, Peters Slave/Poweramp, a JTM45 clone and a Traynor YBA-1 MOD1










Also a rack setup featuring an ADA MP-1 and a AnimalsSounds SLO100 preamp 

Only one guitar obtained through a trade...










And a whole bunch of pedals.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

'62 brownie Princeton 
TC Electronic Ditto + looper
'74 MXR Phase 45
'80 MXR Dist + 
'79 Ross Phaser
Solidgold modified Boss GE-7
'85 Brian Monty Tele (thanks @guitar-gord) 
'71 Gibson SG Special 
'64 Gibson Melody Maker 
'53 Harmony H-44 Stratotone
Fender Tone Master De Luxe Reverb

Only thing I didn't keep was the Dist +. Also sold a few other modern amps (Fender Pro Jnr, DV Mark Frank Gambale head and cab) and a Torpedo Captor X load box. 

W.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

jdto said:


> I love mine


Those things are not gonna get any cheaper and right now the wait time is about one year to get one built from National.

Plan is to make some calls tomorrow and confirm that the advertised price is what it says it is and if so then hitch the wagon to the mule and head West on the 401 and then North on the Coconut Parkway. Too bad with this crazy 19 world we’re in I won’t be able to drop in on @greco while I’m there and say check out my new guitar … lol


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Wardo said:


> Those things are not gonna get any cheaper and right now the wait time is about one year to get one built from National.
> 
> Plan is to make some calls tomorrow and confirm that the advertised price is what it says it is and if so then hitch the wagon to the mule and head west on the 401. Too bad with this crazy 19 world we’re in I won’t be able to drop in on @greco while I’m there and say check out my new guitar … lol


I had two and gave up one, but kept the one I preferred and don’t plan on letting it go. They are a lot of fun.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Last thing I bought.
Sennheiser MK-4 Pro kit.
Made in same factory at Neumann.
Very nice mic.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Taylor 114CE.
Don't need much these days


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I got this microphone that I really like; way better than barkin into an SM 58.

There was some other stuff but it’s too much to list so I’ll just post this picture of my truck taken from the window of my office…lol


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Hold my Beer (Gear?)

To be fair, these are all of my lockdown acquisitions but this only goes back just over one year.









Early ‘60s Silvertone









1980 Ibanez


----------



## morepowder (Apr 30, 2020)

I bought a Stapleton model Princeton, a Yamaha THR30ii amp, and a 6 pound 12 oz 2020 LP Junior. Damned if I don’t use the THR more than the Stapleton! 🙈


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Continued...



























Supro Comet









I also bought a pair of Fender Excelsior amps in Surf Green and Sonic Blue, but no pics of those.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Still waiting for my pride and joy. Another 4-6 weeks of patience.Waited over a year so far.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

2manyGuitars said:


> Continued...
> View attachment 392208
> 
> 
> ...


Username checks out....


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Rollin Hand said:


> Username checks out....


You ain’t wrong.
And that’s just the gear I _added_ in the last 14 months. I already had 2 many before that.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

No gear, just parts myself.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I picked up a nice 1950 Martin 00-17 in January and a Chase Bliss MKII pedal. Kind of a slow year


----------



## Doctor Cheese (Oct 16, 2021)

mhammer said:


> However, I did buy a Korg Volca FM, and also bought a little Eurorack phaser from L&M, whose brand/provenance is unknown.


Sorry if this is OT/inappropriate: How do you like the Volca FM? 
I was looking at those when I was feeling nostalgic (my first synth was a DX7). Lately I've been using Dexxed to make some samples.

I'm still wondering if picking up one of those would do me better for some applications.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> North on the Coconut Parkway. Too bad with this crazy 19 world we’re in I won’t be able to drop in on @greco while I’m there and say check out my new guitar … lol


I'm assuming you are going to Folkway. Good Luck with getting your new guitar!

Hopefully, someday we will have another breakfast get together.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Not much. Have a fender Classic Vibe 60's arriving before the new year but thats about it.I did more acquiring in 2020.
Im in the position of having to reduce gear though, so shouldnt be acquiring much new.
Unfortunately it feels like sometimes unless it has Gibson on the headstock its a much harder sell.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Couple of old beaters

1981 Yamaha SG1000
2009 Seventy Seven Exrubato Standard


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i was about to say "not much", but after thinking about it, it's been alot _for me_:

ibanez ar325
sbk flight case
mesa trans atlantic 30
sm57
univibe
chorus
6 10' cables
2 sets of self locking tuners
about 12 packs of strings
8 500k pots
4 orange drop caps 
3 3 way switches
shit ton of wire
multi meter
2 soldering stations
various soldering related items like copper scrubbies, extra tips, several different types of tweezers, heat sinks, solder, flux, tip tinner, octopus clamp with a lighted magnifying glass, wire stripper
glass slide
evh frankentein pick up
57 classic 
that's all i remember right now. after making this list i thought about the other stuff i bought this year, like fishing gear, a pistol and a ton of ammo, various tools for work and the house and car, a few hundred $$ worth of chocolate from soma, a bunch of kitchen stuff i wanted but don't actually need... in 2022 i plan to be alot more careful with how i spend money


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

A 2009 Fender Classic Series Esquire and a circa 1895 Lyon and Healey Banjo with gut strings


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I’ve been fairly quiet in 2021. My home expansion project was postponed due to material price increases so had to take a break. This wuhan virus is a bitch.


----------



## David's gas station (Jul 26, 2020)

In 2021… a bit too much.
But, still have these two. The O'Reilly(MJT/Musikraft) and an MJT/Lewis parstcaster
Already thinking about selling one for something new.
Damn G.A.S


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Rather modest. A Duesenberg Les Trem (and a roller bridge) for the SG and an M-Audio Oxygen 49 MK iv midi controller.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Doctor Cheese said:


> Sorry if this is OT/inappropriate: How do you like the Volca FM?
> I was looking at those when I was feeling nostalgic (my first synth was a DX7). Lately I've been using Dexxed to make some samples.
> 
> I'm still wondering if picking up one of those would do me better for some applications.


I like it a lot. Keep in mind that although polyphonic, as well as capable of being paraphonic, it's limited to three voices/notes. So you can play a chord, just not a two-fisted one. As with any FM synth, though, constructing voices from scratch is tough slogging. Fortunately, it is fully DX7-compatible, so one can import any DX7 presets you happen to have on hand. Nice to be able to sift through algorithms simply by turning a knob.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Monty Bluesqueen*...awaiting*
Rewind PAF-1 set*... awaiting*
Rewind '58 set*... awaiting*
 Monty Rockmaster II.*.. gone*
Wolfetone Legends set*... gone*


Gjika 2x12 cab
Two Rock Traditional Clean 100w head*... awaiting*
Dumble #124 clone (100w combo)


Cornish SS-3
PTD Mini Bone
KingTone 1968 vibe
Shin's Music Pro Vibe Dlx*... gone*
Sonic Research mini Tuner
Keeley Mini Comp Limited
Kingtone Duelist 5 years Anni*... gone*
Kingtone Blues Power*... gone*
Toneczar Echoczar +Angel Baby
Deroy Reverb Unit
J. Rockett Boing Reverb


Voodoo Lab PP2+
A second Stinger guitar strap (made in montreal)
A s#!t load amount of strings, many different brands and gauges


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

A couple of Strats









And some other stuff
Thorpy - Pulse Doppler
Origin - Magma 57
Kingtone - Ge Mini Fuzz
Jam - Harmonious Monk
Empress - Compressor Mk II
Elektron - Digitakt
Pladask Elektrisk - Feber
Pladask Elektrisk - Draume


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

My gear in review:

Picked up a Quilter 101 Mini Reverb, then traded up to an OD202.








Pedalboards were one of my pandemic projects. They started in 2020 and received upgrades in 2021. (I rotate the boards whenever I feel... bored.)

Revival Drive, Palladium and Shiba Drive added to my big board.








Medium board ended up with a Suhr Eclipse and a Positive Grid Bias Delay.








A Gladio and AMT volume pedal rounded out my small board.








I picked up an Ormsby Futura at some point. Weird, but fun guitar.


----------



## Doctor Cheese (Oct 16, 2021)

mhammer said:


> Fortunately, it is fully DX7-compatible, so one can import any DX7 presets you happen to have on hand. Nice to be able to sift through algorithms simply by turning a knob.


Good to hear, thank you for the info.
I still may check one out someday, but again: plastic. I'd break that (because:klutz). heh heh

Hey, if it can import DX7 patches, are you familiar with Dexxed? It's an authentic DX7 engine ported to Windoze (at least, possibly other OS). That way you can create and/or score & test out individual patches in a format that's easier to tweak/view. Freeware - and amazingly powerful freeware if you're a fan of 80s FM.

I was pondering one of those for my "synth-as-guitar" project, but I'm not convinced I can do more with it than what I'm using since even though I owned a DX7 I was never very good at programming it from scratch.


----------



## mikemike (Mar 20, 2018)

Thankfully not much, except a bunch of Kamaka ukuleles.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Picked up a Squier Paranormal Telemaster.

Non-guitar highlights included an Art two-channel tube pre-amp (I actually bought two, but the first one was a lemon so it went back), a Line 6 rackmount wireless kit, and a couple of mics. Also purchased licenses for Reaper and Finale.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I didn't want to buy anything else but Reveb sent me a notification last night for $50 off any order over $100 so...... I now have a Warm Audio Foxy Tone Box on the way for less than $100.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Did not buy anything in 2021 except some home furniture after moving... 
Hoping to get a "Holly Grail" that keeps swaying before my eyes somewhere in 2022 but would have to settle an old money issue and sell some acoustics to afford it. Let's dream ! But "Santa" would not leave that under my fir tree... ;-)


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Sold/Traded:
Line 6 HX Effects
AO 50s Strat

Bought and sold:
Helix floor
Fractal FM3
Friedman ASM-12
BOSS MS-3
BOSS RC-10R looper
Pedals: Keeley Eccos, Fulltone Deja Vibe, Octafuzz, EH Pitch Fork

Bought and kept:
Friedman Vintage Tele P90 Neck
Gibson J45
Mesa Electra Dyne head
HX Effects (again)
Suhr Micro MIDI
Trutone C6


The pedalboard/modeler stuff was all lockdown boredom and was a pretty fun way to pass the time.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Pretty lean year for me. I sold a few guitars, and only purchased a mini pedal board and acquired a Mad Professor Supreme pedal in a trade.


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

Suhr Standard Plus
PRS Custom 24 Artist
Suhr RL IR
Audio Technica IEM system
Shure 215 IEM


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think the only actual "gear purchase" I made in 2021 may have been the Positive Grid Spark.

Other than that I bought lots of guitar bodies, necks and parts.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I only had two big purchases worth noting, the rest are piddley parts, pups, necks, pedals, etc.. 

In May I bought a Sonic Blue Parts-Strat from a member here, and (around this time) I pulled the trigger on a Taylor Koa from L&M, which, has already jumped $600 in price.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Gotta pick up the latest this weekend...


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

The ones that have survived 2021 (so far) and stuck around.

Eric Johnson stratocaster
'59 custom shop
'52 MJT tele
Frank Bros arcade
Potvin Coronet
Kemper
Adam Audio monitors


----------



## dylanger (Nov 14, 2012)

Well I started buying pro recording gear this year so you could say I went off the deep end. Highlights are my Royer 121, a pair of API 512v, my dream es335 (59 custom shop)


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

A 1979 Lado bass

A voodoo lab powered pedalboard

A Duncan Africa acoustic guitar (Selah)

A Fender Rarities strat (yesterday)

I sold my Gibson Ron Wood Custom Shop so I may have overcompensated lol


----------

